
Anaconda Peter Wang Stepping Into CEO Role - motivic
https://www.anaconda.com/anaconda-enters-new-chapter/
======
rossdavidh
From the article: "Today I am excited to announce that I am stepping into the
role of CEO at Anaconda..."

Stepping _into_, not stepping down.

~~~
motivic
Corrected. Sorry for any confusion caused.

